# Chromed R8



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks interesting, but it wasn't very well done.

There were creases in the off-side door.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the all chrome one posted on here lookes better


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

a very good friend or a friend has one in all chrome. She's only 23 (yes she and yes 23). Never been in it but have seen it a few times. I must ask her to take me for a ride :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Very close to the kerb also 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm amazed at the number of people who ruin these cars.

I saw an all white one drive past my office yesterday - even the grille. Only the wheels were black. Looked awful.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's one of the 'must have' cars for new money with no style. That and the Range Rover Sport. It's the same with white cars - It used to be the colour to get if you wanted to stand out, but in a spectacular case of 'missing the point' every fashion victim out there has bought their car in the same colour.

(they'll all claim that they've always liked white cars though, despite the fact that they wouldn't have been seen dead in one before Top Gear told them it was cool when they reviewed the white Exige).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> It's one of the 'must have' cars for new money with no style. That and the Range Rover Sport. It's the same with white cars - It used to be the colour to get if you wanted to stand out, but in a spectacular case of 'missing the point' every fashion victim out there has bought their car in the same colour.
> 
> (they'll all claim that they've always liked white cars though, despite the fact that they wouldn't have been seen dead in one before Top Gear told them it was cool when they reviewed the white Exige).


Hahahaha... is that because I had (at the same time) a white R8 and a black Range Rover Sport? :lol:

Although I must say, my white R8 did (slightly) come before the current "fashion", as I specced that colour some time around mid-2008, for delivery in Jan 2009.

(White with Carbon Blades being my 2nd choice, as I decided it was both foolish and impractical to spec Imola Yellow, at an additional cost of about £3k and an additional lead time (more to the point) of 2 months+)

Haven't always loved white cars, although I do like them now.

But if being called "new money with no style" is the only downside to owning a white R8 and a Range Rover Sport, then I think I can live with that, without too much problem. :lol:

Of course true motoring purists only drive air-cooled Porsches. I should know better.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of the 'must have' cars for new money with no style. That and the Range Rover Sport. It's the same with white cars - It used to be the colour to get if you wanted to stand out, but in a spectacular case of 'missing the point' every fashion victim out there has bought their car in the same colour.
> ...


I think Spand got it bang on the money :lol:

Took my GT-R in for it's 1st service last week & in the dealers car park was a fully chromed GT-R along with a matt black one, tbh the chrome one looked awful in my opinion but the matt black looked quite fetching. I'm all for making a car individual but some go a tad too far.

I totally disagree with Spand's comments on white cars though, as colours have always been a bit of a fashion & only a couple of years ago everyone was buying silver or grey. Some cars look amazing in white & some do not. My car of course looks stunning in white, but tbh the GT-R colours are limited to Black which i doubt i'll ever own again, silver & grey which i've done before & red which i've never fancied, so the only colour for me was white. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw the most gorgeous matte black M6 in Hitchin the other week, with shiny black wheels. Aftermarket zorst, and obviously well cared for. Looked and sounded the dogs bollocks. Certainly another "fashionable" thing to do to a car. Doesn't make it a poor choice though.

White cars are so 2009 though, Paul... how many do you have? 2? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hold on... The people with white cars disagree with me?? I really didn't see that coming. :?

If you need evidence of the pikey-ness of white cars, you just need to watch 'my big fat gypsy wedding'. That's not to say some cars don't look good in white.. But there's an image attached to them. In the same way that a scooby might well be a very good car, but you wouldn't be seen dead in one.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

The only thing worse than the chrome parts of that R8 are the black parts! It looks truly atrocious. What a waste of a nice car.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> White cars are so 2009 though


2006 was when I think the trend started. About the same time VW relaunched the Candy White GTi. I remember looking at a MK5 GTi, and commenting about white becoming/being a popular trend...

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=71728


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> Hahahaha... is that because I had (at the same time) a white R8 and a black Range Rover Sport? :lol:


Actually, I'd forgotten you had them until I'd written that. I stand by it though... The RRS in particular, as it was designed from the offset as a bling machine, with no real off-road pretensions. Ugly, thirsty, uninspiring to drive... A big blank canvas for hanging tat off. What purpose does it serve other than to tell people you have money?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> Hold on... The people with white cars disagree with me?? I really didn't see that coming. :?
> 
> If you need evidence of the pikey-ness of white cars, you just need to watch 'my big fat gypsy wedding'. That's not to say some cars don't look good in white.. But there's an image attached to them. In the same way that a scooby might well be a very good car, but you wouldn't be seen dead in one.


If you honestly think that a white R8, GT-R, GT3-RS (with blue decals) are somehow "pikey", as per "my big fat gypsy wedding" then I'm afraid that shows just how out of style you really are.

I've news for you. R8/GT-R/GT3-RS != 80's XR3i

I'm not doubting that white is "fashionable", just as Apple mac white products to fill that niche, and people have been clamouring for a white iPhone 4 since release - but they pikeyness (or otherwise) is purely down to the owner and the car itself.

For example, I wouldn't have the first clue of how to tarmac your drive (badly or otherwise), I've never lived in a caravan, I don't ride a pony and trap up and down the main roads and am not into bare-knuckle fighting.

I live in a nice part of Hertfordshire, and am about as far removed from your vision of a white-car-driving pikey as you could hope to meet. :lol:

Clarkson, on the other hand... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I didn't have a single negative comment about my R8 - just admiration.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha... is that because I had (at the same time) a white R8 and a black Range Rover Sport? :lol:
> ...


I don't particularly like the RRS myself, although I chose it over the Disco because it was available with the TDv8 - which is an absolute peach, and is really funny to scare the shit out of so-called "hot hatch" drivers when I drop the loud pedal and lurch away from them, covering their chav-wagon in a shower of soot and fumes. :lol:

To own both a white R8 AND an RRS must make me the world's bigget pikey in your eyes. Oh dear, how will my ego cope. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I also have all of the drug-dealer / pikey accessories, like tints, side steps and big wheels. God, how cheap do I feel now? :lol:

I don't really think it serves the purpose of telling people that I have money, though. I can think of far more lavish ways of spending ~£50k if that's the effect I wanted.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I saw the most gorgeous matte black M6 in Hitchin the other week, with shiny black wheels. Aftermarket zorst, and obviously well cared for. Looked and sounded the dogs bollocks. Certainly another "fashionable" thing to do to a car. Doesn't make it a poor choice though.
> 
> White cars are so 2009 though, Paul... how many do you have? 2? :lol:


Over £100K worth :lol:

I've never heard of anyone before make reference to white being the new Chav when it comes to vehicles & TBH i can't say i've seen or heard of many Pikeys driving R8's GT-R's or proper Porsches. He's got you though on the RRS as they all drive them :lol:

Does this make Willie the world's biggest pikey as he's from Potato land, got a few bob & runs probably the biggest fleet of white vehicles on the planet.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the most gorgeous matte black M6 in Hitchin the other week, with shiny black wheels. Aftermarket zorst, and obviously well cared for. Looked and sounded the dogs bollocks. Certainly another "fashionable" thing to do to a car. Doesn't make it a poor choice though.
> ...


Only just over £100k worth? Paul, you're slipping! Bloody nouveau riche pikey scumbag!

I've just decided I rather like the Quattro concept car after all - or at least the thinking behind it (VERY low weight). Trouble is it's white. :lol:

Oh, and for what its worth, I've just been out for a couple of hours (hospital visit) and parked up right outside the hospital was a brand new 11 plate Vantage S roadster. In white. I dribbled on it a bit. I'd not really liked the Vantage as I thought it had started to look a bit dated, but this looked absolutely stunning. More so for being white. I nearly took a photo but I thought that might make me look a knob. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...mmm

What's stopping me going to Audi and putting a deposit on a Quattro? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Over £100K worth :lol:
> 
> I've never heard of anyone before make reference to white being the new Chav when it comes to vehicles & TBH i can't say i've seen or heard of many Pikeys driving R8's GT-R's or proper Porsches. He's got you though on the RRS as they all drive them :lol:
> 
> Does this make Willie the world's biggest pikey as he's from Potato land, got a few bob & runs probably the biggest fleet of white vehicles on the planet.


Expense doesn't stop something being 'chavvy' or 'pikey'. The traditional chav image is one of brash, showy expense... Albeit with cheap copies of expensive things. Doing the same thing but with _actual_ expensive things doesn't stop it being chavy. Hence the awful chromed R8 in the OP.

<edit>Actually, google the chavviest of footballers, Steven Ireland's cars... What comes up? A white R8 and a RRS. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I know, times are hard mate with the current shite state of the economy [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Gonna go spray both cars green tomorrow so match my car envy :lol:

Hope Lisa is OK & all went well, send her our best.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Over £100K worth :lol:
> ...


Bloody hell, i certainly hope they're not copies. I'd be proper pi$$ed off if i find out my car is a Micra in a skirt & the Q5 is a Polo with a pretty dress :lol:

Defo a first for me as i couldn't be further removed from being a chav if i tried. Can you even be a chav at 40 & being a grandad? :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Over £100K worth :lol:
> ...


Honestly? That is the first time I've EVER been judged on the colour of my cars.

Noggy Blue S4. Check.
Le Mans Sunset 350z. Check.
Ibis White / Carbon R8. Check.
Black RRS. Check.

Quite a few people didn't like the Le Mans Sunset 350z, or the Alezan Orange Leather I specced with it. 8) But nobody called me a pikey or a chav.

Methinks the green-eyed monster is at work here, and he's trying hard to justify a throwaway and stupid comment about white cars and Range Rover Sports. I say "trying" to justify - but actually you're just sounding like a jealous bell-end.

If having the pleasure of keeping a white R8 next to a Black RRS makes me a chav, then this sticks 2 thumbs up to anyone who thinks that. 

Anyone who wouldn't be proud to own this can, quite frankly, go fuck themselves. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You can't be a chav until you've had a Merc in your long list of cars.

Oh wait.  [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Guilty as charged then. I'll be off to buy a Caravan & a 2lt bottle of White Lightning (oops, can't be white so will have to be Strongbow) as soon as the shops open :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice scooter jampott 

Charlie


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Nice scooter jampott
> 
> Charlie


Vespa...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh.. I wonder if Steven Ireland used to have a blue S4 and an orange 350Z as well. Are you waiting to see what he gets next before you change the RRS?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep.

Although I probably had both my cars before he did.

I did once stay at the same hotel as him in Dubai, so maybe he stalks me.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just for comparison.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The reality is - most standard spec cars are not that chavvy.

It's when you take a lovely car and fuck it up by doing shitty stuff to it. While the RRS has been adopted by the 'drug-dealing massif' it doesn't neccesarliy make it a chavvy car. Putting pink wheels and a pink grille on it does.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Just for comparison.


Just goes to show no matter how much money you have you can't buy taste


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I really hope Wak doesn't read this thread


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I really hope Wak doesn't read this thread


He does/did have blue neons. :roll:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

jampott said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I tend to agree somewhat, if you've worked hard and buy expensive shiny things then good for you - when i get to that stage someday i'll buy whatever colour takes my fancy at that time - im currently nearing(next year) the noggy blue s4 stage


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Looks interesting, but it wasn't very well done.
> 
> There were creases in the off-side door.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

For once I'm speechless.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> ...the Range Rover Sport.


I agree with that.

:roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kell said:


> The reality is - most standard spec cars are not that chavvy.
> 
> It's when you take a lovely car and fuck it up by doing shitty stuff to it. While the RRS has been adopted by the 'drug-dealing massif' it doesn't neccesarliy make it a chavvy car. Putting pink wheels and a pink grille on it does.


Exactly if all of Steven Irelands cars were standard spec they'd look amazing and I'd love to own any of them.



Spandex said:


> Oooh.. I wonder if Steven Ireland used to have a blue S4 and an orange 350Z as well. Are you waiting to see what he gets next before you change the RRS?


Your just being picky the R8 looks amazing in white and the Range Rover Sport is actually a very nice car to drive for a 4x4 :roll:

Obviously when cars are badly modefied they look chavy, you can't really draw a comparison between Irelands terrible R8 and Jampott's standard one

Seems like your suffering from the green eyed monster spandex :lol: 

Also if you dislike chav's so much why watch the big fat gypsy weddings? I decided not to watch it because I didn't want to spend an hour of my life watching absolute sh*t. You obviously have a lot of interest in "chav's "


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> Seems like your suffering from the green eyed monster spandex :lol:


I could, if I wanted, buy an R8 or a RRS (I did look at R8s a while ago because, as I've said, it's white cars in general I'm slating, not R8s specifically). Not that I should really have to justify this to you, but there does seem to be a general belief here that the only reason someone wouldn't own an R8 is that they couldn't afford it.



andyTT180 said:


> Also if you dislike chav's so much why watch the big fat gypsy weddings? I decided not to watch it because I didn't want to spend an hour of my life watching absolute sh*t. You obviously have a lot of interest in "chav's "


I'm not sure I understand your point (I imagine this is something you hear a lot though). You say that I dislike chavs (simplistic, but essentially true) then go on to point out that, having watched a documentary on them, I must find the subject of gypsies interesting (again, reasonably true). Is there something there you find contradictory? Even ignoring your mistaken assumption that 'chavs' and 'gypsies' are the same thing, I don't have a problem with being interested in a documentary about something I don't 'like'.

I watched a great documentary once about the SS and their involvement in the holocaust. I think it's safe to say I (along with most sane people) don't 'like' the holocaust, but I can find interest in learning about it. Perhaps you find it easier to only watch programs about things you like. I imagine this is generally a less challenging approach to take which may suit you better.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Two learners for me from this thread.

1. I hate Chavs too!

2. I love R8's

:lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like your suffering from the green eyed monster spandex :lol:
> ...


Well by the sounds of your comments you do come across as someone who can't afford one and has a chip on their shoulder about it.

Im sure all gypsies are chav's who cause a lot of problems within our society, if your "interested" in these sort of "documentaries" so you can learn about chav culture you must also watch Kerry Katona, Katie Price and the only way is essex I hear these are all very edcational :roll:

How can a freak show like gypsy wedding, in which the viewers are essentially laughing at a bunch of rather uneducated people be compared to a genuinely educational documentary which discusses the atrocities which happened during the holocaust? 
You can't deny that Gypsy weddings was on purely for entertainment purposes, thats why it created such a sensation within the tabloids for several weeks while it was being shown


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like your suffering from the green eyed monster spandex :lol:
> ...


Actually, no.

The point you have clearly missed is that, when I bought mine, R8 ownership was a very limited crowd indeed. Unless you were happy to put down list price + £10-£20k, and take over someone's already defined spec, there was no chance of deliveries within the first few batches.

So, money aside, it just wasn't possible to get hold of an R8 at the time.

I'm not saying it is unique in this respect, nor that it is the best car in the world. I put it VERY differently indeed. I just said I didn't (personally) know anyone who wouldn't be proud to own it. Whether they would think it "better" than the equivalent Porsche, Aston, Lambo or whatever, or twice as good as a TT-RS, I didn't specify. But... HONESTLY...if someone gave you the keys to an R8 to take it out for the day (white, black or any other normal colour for that matter) would you really say "Naah, I wouldn't be seen dead in one."

Now they are filtering almost into the "reasonable" second-hand values, they are high on the interest list for many people who either would not or could not get one a few years ago.

Yes, you may say that this is about "white cars in general", but you started all your rant in a thread about R8s, and carried on the argument with someone who had the pleasure of owning a white R8 - the very car you seem to have highlighted as the very pinaccle of pikeyness, as evidenced by your comments on Stephen Ireland, and brought in the RRS (not colour-specific) to back up your arguments... :-*

Now, I'm no big fan of Porsche, as most people will know - but isn't the 996 the first of the really shit ones, and the Targa the worst of the lot?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> Im sure all gypsies are chav's who cause a lot of problems within our society, if your "interested" in these sort of "documentaries" so you can learn about chav culture you must also watch Kerry Katona, Katie Price and the only way is essex I hear these are all very edcational :roll:
> 
> How can a freak show like gypsy wedding, in which the viewers are essentially laughing at a bunch of rather uneducated people be compared to a genuinely educational documentary which discusses the atrocities which happened during the holocaust?
> You can't deny that Gypsy weddings was on purely for entertainment purposes, thats why it created such a sensation within the tabloids for several weeks while it was being shown


Your reading comprehension leaves a lot to be desired. I don't think I did compare these two things - I used the WW2 documentary as an example (not a comparison - see the difference?) to illustrate how you can watch a program about something without actually liking the thing it's about.

As you rightly point out, gypsy wedding was obviously designed as voyeuristic entertainment, more than an educational documentary, although that doesn't stop it being interesting as well. I'm certainly not above getting some light entertainment from watching that sort of thing though. As for programs about Katie Price, I'm pretty sure I've seen at least one of those as well, although I'm not sure what your point was there (perhaps I'm being a little optimistic in assuming you had one).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure all gypsies are chav's who cause a lot of problems within our society, if your "interested" in these sort of "documentaries" so you can learn about chav culture you must also watch Kerry Katona, Katie Price and the only way is essex I hear these are all very edcational :roll:
> ...


...yet, apparently, the most interesting thing about MBFGW was the number of white cars in it. :roll:

I'm just looking out over the car park where I happen to be working today. A real mix of cars, but most are a bit boring and bland (black, silver and grey). There's an '11 plate white TT which looks quite nice, and a white Seat (new one) which is pretty neat too. Neither are chavvy. Both stand out, though.

I wonder if you are confusing "eye-catching" with "chavvy"?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> The point you have clearly missed is that, when I bought mine, R8 ownership was a very limited crowd indeed. Unless you were happy to put down list price + £10-£20k, and take over someone's already defined spec, there was no chance of deliveries within the first few batches.
> 
> So, money aside, it just wasn't possible to get hold of an R8 at the time.


Ahh... So I'm retrospectively jealous, because although I can now afford an R8, I couldn't have got one back then so I'm now just slating you and your cars to make up for my envy (which I would presumably have had, but don't have now)? This is all getting very philosophical.



jampott said:


> But... HONESTLY...if someone gave you the keys to an R8 to take it out for the day (white, black or any other normal colour for that matter) would you really say "Naah, I wouldn't be seen dead in one."


As I said, I looked at R8s not that long ago. So, it's safe to say I have nothing against them and wouldn't turn down any offers of a free one for a day. I wouldn't buy one though (not that this is relevant), and I wouldn't get any car in white.


jampott said:


> Yes, you may say that this is about "white cars in general", but you started all your rant in a thread about R8s, and carried on the argument with someone who had the pleasure of owning a white R8 - the very car you seem to have highlighted as the very pinaccle of pikeyness, as evidenced by your comments on Stephen Ireland, and brought in the RRS (not colour-specific) to back up your arguments... :-*


Yes, it is about white cars in general. You happen to have owned one and unfortunately you also seem to have owned the exact combination that chav extraordinaire Steven Ireland is famous for ruining. I did actually mention the RRS right at the start though, not just to back up my argument.



jampott said:


> Now, I'm no big fan of Porsche, as most people will know - but isn't the 996 the first of the really shit ones, and the Targa the worst of the lot?


Normally I would be mortally wounded by a comment like that, but I just can't bring myself to take the opinions of a RRS owner seriously.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> ...yet, apparently, the most interesting thing about MBFGW was the number of white cars in it. :roll:


You couldn't make it up!!! Oh, wait a second...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spandex said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure all gypsies are chav's who cause a lot of problems within our society, if your "interested" in these sort of "documentaries" so you can learn about chav culture you must also watch Kerry Katona, Katie Price and the only way is essex I hear these are all very edcational :roll:
> ...


I think you know quite well the point I was trying to make, Your obviously a complete twat who likes to create an arguement

One thing you have shown is jealousy's a bitch :-* :-*

and Jampott your two cars look brilliant I absolutely love the R8 in white 8) , it would be my first choice if I could afford one


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> and Jampott your two cars look brilliant I absolutely love the R8 in white 8) , it would be my first choice if I could afford one


Pikey.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This thread is now just as entertaining as My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding 

Charlie


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is a horrible and pointless thread, where is it going? The only constructive comment I can make is that as a previous owner of a Porsche 993 (one of the best cars I've ever had), a 996 and 2x997's, the 996 is indeed the worst Porsche I've driven. Nothing personal Spandex, but if you're going to get into generalisations about people and the cars they drive, then I've got to add that a 996 is now the pefect choice for a fading porn star.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

blue62 said:


> This is a horrible and pointless thread, where is it going? The only constructive comment I can make is that as a previous owner of a Porsche 993 (one of the best cars I've ever had), a 996 and 2x997's, the 996 is indeed the worst Porsche I've driven. Nothing personal Spandex, but if you're going to get into generalisations about people and the cars they drive, then I've got to add that a 996 is now the pefect choice for a fading porn star.


That generalisation is so amazingly specific, I'm not sure it can still be called a generalisation.

Anyway, 'fading porn star' might not be quite as impressive as 'up and coming porn star' but it's not bad, is it?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> blue62 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a horrible and pointless thread, where is it going? The only constructive comment I can make is that as a previous owner of a Porsche 993 (one of the best cars I've ever had), a 996 and 2x997's, the 996 is indeed the worst Porsche I've driven. Nothing personal Spandex, but if you're going to get into generalisations about people and the cars they drive, then I've got to add that a 996 is now the pefect choice for a fading porn star.
> ...


 :lol: Good answer! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Anyway, 'fading porn star' might not be quite as impressive as 'up and coming porn star' but it's not bad, is it?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> blue62 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a horrible and pointless thread, where is it going? The only constructive comment I can make is that as a previous owner of a Porsche 993 (one of the best cars I've ever had), a 996 and 2x997's, the 996 is indeed the worst Porsche I've driven. Nothing personal Spandex, but if you're going to get into generalisations about people and the cars they drive, then I've got to add that a 996 is now the pefect choice for a fading porn star.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

What makes the 996 so bad anyhow?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > blue62 said:
> ...


I gleaned a little info from one of the Porsche forums a while ago and the general feeling was that of the 911 selection it was the least favoured, also they are now cheaper than 993's on the whole and the early pre-facelift 3.4's seem to have a tendency for complete engine failure.

I would still have one personally, but it would have to be a C4S 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > blue62 said:
> ...


A lot of it has to do with the popularity of the 993, rather than any particular problems with the 996 itself. That being said, it's more powerful, lighter, faster, more comfortable and arguably better handling than the 993 - it just doesn't have the character of the older cars and the engine is less reliable. The 993 was made in much smaller numbers, is better looking in most peoples eyes (mine included) and obviously was the last model with the well-regarded air-cooled engine, so it's now very collectable. This has lead to the situation where the 996 is seen as a step down, despite being a brilliant car in its own right.

A lot of 993s are run as weekend cars, but I'm not so sure people would rave about them quite as much if they had to commute 60 miles a day in them. Like most 996 owners, I also considered the 993, but as it was going to be my only car, it would have been fairly unpleasant to drive for 95% of the miles I'd have been putting on it. The basicness of the 993 works in its favour on a blat down country lanes, but it's not so endearing crawling through traffic, or droning down the M4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > What makes the 996 so bad anyhow?
> ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Jesus, you really did get upset about all this, didn't you? You should probably try to take this place a bit less seriously... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> Jesus, you really did get upset about all this, didn't you? You should probably try to take this place a bit less seriously... :wink:


Ah c'mon, you're not really selling us the whole concept of the 996 are you? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Back in the day when I was actually making some money :roll: , I did think about a 911 (that's what I call all the models with the basic 911 shape) and spoke to Paragon Porsche which is fairly local to me. The salesman did explain that the last of the air-cooled models was starting to attract a premium price but was also a proven machine whereas some owners had 'suffered problems' with later, water-cooled models.

I did check on the interwebby because I couldn't quite get my head around the fact that there was such a thing as an unreliable Porsche - such is their perceived reputation. Apart from the 924 (which I believe was a Volkswagen) I had always assumed Porsches were bullet-proof - hence my interest in one as a daily.

Sadly (or fortunately) depending on your viewpoint, I never did proceed with this notion and kept the TT instead. All thoughts of a foray into supercar territory are now firmly behind me - although it has to be said, an R8 at the right price when finances improve would be mighty tempting. They do still look and sound stunning on the road ( as long as the blade/colour combo works). 8) I saw a dark green one with a black blade (I think) at APS and it didn't quite do it for me in that combo. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Back in the day when I was actually making some money :roll: , I did think about a 911 (that's what I call all the models with the basic 911 shape) and spoke to Paragon Porsche which is fairly local to me. The salesman did explain that the last of the air-cooled models was starting to attract a premium price but was also a proven machine whereas some owners had 'suffered problems' with later, water-cooled models.
> 
> I did check on the interwebby because I couldn't quite get my head around the fact that there was such a thing as an unreliable Porsche - such is their perceived reputation. Apart from the 924 (which I believe was a Volkswagen) I had always assumed Porsches were bullet-proof - hence my interest in one as a daily.


There's definitely an issue with the 996 engines (both 3.4 and 3.6 litre models) but the actual extent of the problem doesn't seem to be known. Failures seem to be a mixture of leaking IMS/RMS and, more seriously, scored or cracked cylinders. The way I see it is, it's such a cheap car to buy now, it's feasible to leave enough cash aside to cover the cost of any replacements. Fortunately, apart from the engine, it's a very reliable car with reasonable maintenance costs.


----------



## blue62 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the fact that the 993 was the last air cooled 911 has something to do with it, that may be unfair but I think it's a factor. On a more objective level, the 996 was not as well built or engineered as the 993, I would have to disagree with your comments about usability Spandex, I used my 993 everyday and covered aound 20,000 miles in just over 2 years. If I had the chance to own either model again there really is no contest, 993 everytime it is a classic. By comparison the 996 is efficient but less involving, not as well built and nowhere near as well engineered, I would urge anyone hankering after a 996 to go try a 993 or push their budget for an early 997. White with Martini stripes


----------

